# Seiko Green Monster Skz277K1



## GaryH (Nov 8, 2006)

Just seen Seiko GREEN Monster; didn't know it existed. Comes with a nice torch.

What do you guys think? Nice but I think all other colours (orange, yellow, red,

blue, black) are better. Green seems a bit too subtle.

Cheers.

Gary


----------



## DaveOS (May 9, 2010)

Got a picture to post or a link?

Cheers

Dave


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

Wow.

My velly velly first post way back when was about these very same watches.

Do a search on the Japanese section, you'll find a few images and a load of slagging them off! 

Personally, I like it. I like some odd watches though!

Can't remember what it commemorates or how many its limited too, and frankly I'm too lazy to check. Off the top of my head it was 1884 pieces 'coz the Seiko company was founded in 1884. That may have been another model though.

Not as nice as the Red or the Blue, and not as sought after as the 300 piece Yellow monster, these are still selling for silly prices on t'e.bay just because they are another one intended for an Oriental market and take a while to filter through over here.

May be better off getting a standard Black Monster on the cheap and talking nicely to MrTeaTime. I hear he'll wrec...er, Mod anything!


----------



## Dusty (Feb 3, 2010)

This is it


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

If Kermit the Frog wore a watch... this would be it!

Its a lot more 'snot' green than I remember to be honest.

Interesting that Seiko have actually adopted the name 'Monster' for this model now. It was just a nickname given by folk on forums like this for the preceding models, now the box and extras come branded with the name.


----------



## DaveOS (May 9, 2010)

Prefer the yellow.

Not bad though


----------



## Dusty (Feb 3, 2010)

I Like Mine


----------



## clockworks (Apr 11, 2010)

I've got an orange, a black/orange cross and a mil dial modded monster. I think the green looks cheap, but that white dial looks great. How much do they sell for?


----------



## citizenhell (Jul 12, 2010)

:wub: the watch, :bad: the colour. Would have to :bag: for that version.


----------



## Ryan1984 (Jul 31, 2010)

citizenhell said:


> :wub: the watch, :bad: the colour. Would have to :bag: for that version.


Definitely not a fan of this, the green is not nice at all :bad:

Cheers

Ryan


----------



## sparrow (Feb 7, 2009)

Dusty said:


> I Like Mine


 I've wanted the white night monster for so long - it looks wonderful! :man_in_love: :man_in_love: :man_in_love:


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Orange or black are the only acceptable colours for a Monster IMHO. 

One member of this forum does happen to have a stunning pink Monster. I'm sure he'll be along later and whip it out. h34r:


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

GaryH said:


> Just seen Seiko GREEN Monster .... What do you guys think?


:bad: :bad: :bad: :bad: :bad: :bad: :bad: :bad: :bad: :bad: :bad: :bad: :bad: :bad: :yucky:


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

thunderbolt said:


> Orange or black are the only acceptable colours for a Monster IMHO.
> 
> One member of this forum does happen to have a stunning pink Monster. I'm sure he'll be along later and whip it out. h34r:


----------

